# Squid and Barracuda LB



## nisso (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, 

Got yesterday Barracuda 330 link balancer for tests. 

The current picture:

1. All internal PC wks connect to internet trough squid 2.7, installed on FreeBSD 8.2. 
2. External interface on FreeBSD server is connected to first ISP and this interface is default gateway for the server 
3. Internal interface connected to our LAN, where squid listen on port 3180.
4. Server also run pf firewall with some rules.

My goal is:

1. Connect 3 existing ISP providers to Barracuda LB - WAN1, WAN2, WAN3 ports
2. Connect crossover cable between Barracuda LB and FreeBSD /or via switch/ - LAN port
3. Redirect squid to reach internet via Barracuda LB internal interface - maybe using some IP aliases, pf rules or ... ?!?

Notes:
1. Can not change the default gateway on FreeBSD server. Have to remain the same.
2. Client PC's should use old style -- proxy entry in theirs IE or Chrome browsers to get to the squid listener.

Any ideas would be appreciated !

Sorry for my English, 

Dimitar


----------

